

A hunger for organizations that are doing some good for society. - nishantmodak
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/03/indian_companies_doing_well_bec.html

======
hkuo
Is there a website that keeps track of a company's "social" rating, somehow
keeping track of all of the positive things they've done for the environment,
healthcare, natural disasters and such, while also giving demerits for
negative acts?

If not, then I think this would be a fantastic product to create, and given
enough popularity, something that could potentially keep companies in check in
the public view.

Currently, the model seems to be what-have-you-done-for-me-lately. For
example, Firefox, regardless of all the goodwill they built up the past
decade, seemed to be ripped to shreds by some people for one single act of
utilizing a company's design without permission.

This would go beyond that to show people the bigger picture of how a company
is doing on an overall social level.

~~~
sundeep
The problem with the idea of such a website is who decides what is a positive
act and what's a negative act ? Maybe some sort of voting mechanism by
interested users?

